# ugh - Jared (ex Subway pitchman) to plead guilty to child porn charges



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2015)

_(shaking my head)...

_
Next up for “The Subway Guy” — prison food?
Fast food folk hero Jared Fogel will enter a guilty plea Wednesday to possession of child pornography just five weeks after the FBI raided his Indiana home, a local television station reported.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...y-child-porn-charges-report-article-1.2329889


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 18, 2015)

Never heard of Jared Fogel, but he won't re-gain any weight eating prison food.    He'll probably meet some new friends while there...


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Never heard of Jared Fogel, but he won't re-gain any weight eating prison food.    He'll probably meet some new friends while there...



For a long time he did commercials and made millions talking about how he lost a huge amount of weight by just eating Subway sandwiches. The company cut ties when this came to light.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh. That's the guy! Didn't know him by name.

We knew a man who went to prison for a few years. He wrote to us several times. Once, he sent a copy of a menu for the week. I recall it was all very fatty and high carb. Yes, there was veg and fruit, also whole wheat bread but mostly baloney and starches. I do recall Spam, hamburger and egg salad.

They don't eat as well as some might imagine but certainly better than some poor or homeless people from the menu I saw.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2015)

The child porn cases creep me out.

There was a doctor here in the area I live who was just recently released after serving a year for child porn. Fired from high six figure job, has wife and two young kids. Now he wants his medical license back which remains to be determined. His house was sold and he moved to another state.

Sheesh. Makes me wanna puke.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

Reports today say he paid for sex with 13 and 14 yr old girls and possessed child porn showing kids as young as 6 yrs old.  He faces a minimum of 5 years in prison.

His wife says she is filing for divorce.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/08/19/jared-fogle-court/31979091/


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2015)

This Fool will get his punishment in prison...****** deviants are not treated well by their fellow prisoners.  He will probably become some big brutes "bitch"....will serve him right.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

Many years ago when I was still physically active and had time to give, I thought about taking on a big brother kid but then I thought about the delicate position it puts you in and decided against it.  Pedophiles have made it tough on normal men and women as it relates to kids.  Damn shame but fact of life today.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

37 yrs old
Multimillionaire (a lot of that will go for legal fees and payments to victims)
(Since he wanted sex outside marriage) he could afford the high-end stuff, ya know?
Life and reputation essentially ruined

_I.just.don’t.understand.it. _Not sure I want to


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Paedophiles are everywhere. I think people are more shocked when they appear to be just like us. Thing is, that is how successful predators operate. Best chameleons ever, except perhaps, for their survivors.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

Look how long Jerry Sandusky operated . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2015)

I was surprised when I heard he was having sex with 14 year old girls, I didn't know about the child porn involving 6 yr. olds.  Anyone who is involved in any way with child porn or child rape should be dealt the harshest sentence possible.  Like others here have already said, they'll get their just rewards in the slammer.  Sickening to prey on the young, weak and innocent children.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree,  SB, :sorrow:there is nothing worse than preying on the innocent. Their souls/minds never truly recover. The fortunate ones learn not to live from there, but the scars are permanent, and all walk with an emotional limp.


----------



## Debby (Aug 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Many years ago when I was still physically active and had time to give, I thought about taking on a big brother kid but then I thought about the delicate position it puts you in and decided against it.  Pedophiles have made it tough on normal men and women as it relates to kids.  Damn shame but fact of life today.




You are exactly right Jim!  A man who dated my mom for a few years became like a step dad to us and when my kids were born he just naturally became their 'Pappa'.  Orv was so kind and gentle and just a lovely man and the girls loved their Pappa.  But I remember him telling me once about standing in a line at the supermarket and in the cart just in front of him was a friendly little toddler and much as he wanted to interact with the little fellow, he didn't and simply because he was concerned about the optics.  Old stranger man, little kid.....people get too weird and that was almost thirty years ago that he mentioned this.  

So older, nice 'Pappa' type guys like you are forced to pretend you aren't interested because of the Jared Fogle's of the world.  Very sad that children are deprived too of that interaction.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree Jim and Debby, these pedophiles and the exposing of their crimes in various media (which is a very good thing), makes it hard for genuine caring people to even compliment a baby or talk to a young person these days.  There's even stories about how people are wrongly accused of child molestation from angry spouses or people who don't like them, just to cause them grief.  They even involve the young children in going along with their lies....shameful, what the heck is going on these days??


----------



## Linda (Aug 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Jim and Debby, these pedophiles and the exposing of their crimes in various media (which is a very good thing), makes it hard for genuine caring people to even compliment a baby or talk to a young person these days.  There's even stories about how people are wrongly accused of child molestation from angry spouses or people who don't like them, just to cause them grief.  They even involve the young children in going along with their lies....shameful, what the heck is going on these days??




My brother and I were just talking about that yesterday.  How the perverts in this world have made it hard for people to show care and love to a baby or child.   My husband and I always notice and smile at babies and little kids in public places but we never approach them or touch them.   Lots of little kids smile and talk to us and so far the parents have never acted offended.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2015)

I have to commend the law enforcement and medical professionals who have to work these cases.  Imagine having to watch child porn then go home to your own kids and grandkids.  I couldn’t do it.  It would literally make me sick. 

I’m glad Jared was caught, but apparently he was committing those acts/crimes for years.  And Jerry Sandusky….decades.  Then there are those who haven’t been caught and exposed yet.  (shudder)


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2015)

He'll get his in prison. Child molesters are at the lowest rung of the hierarchy. Prisoners have kids and grandkids of their own. He'll be a target until someone gets him.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2015)

It is never easy to bear witness to the heartbreak, but if we professionals do not, then who will? We walk the high wire somewhere between professional objectivity, and empathy. No, you never get "used to it." if you did, it would be time to retire. All of us experience some form of burnout at some point.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2015)

He is a sick creep, that's for sure!

AZJim, your post made me sad. I had never thought of a good hearted deed like being a Big Brother might  somehow be misconstrued, but now I see how it could be; such a shame how these predators rob children more ways than one. Bless you for your caring intentions!


----------



## imp (Aug 23, 2015)

Don M. said:


> This Fool will get his punishment in prison...****** deviants are not treated well by their fellow prisoners.  He will probably become some big brutes "bitch"....will serve him right.



Do not be certain of that! Subway made this guy a multimillionaire. To think prison workers cannot be "bought" to ensure safe passage, is folly, I'm afraid. The best that could happen, IMO, is that some fellow inmate get at him, and kill the bastard!     imp


----------

